# Future over foil?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Anybody ever try using Future over Bare-Metal Foil on, say, bumpers? I've been doing bumpers with a silver Sharpie and it's worked okay, but I'd like to try foiling bumpers on a couple of cars and I wonder if coating with Future after the foil is applied would make it more durable, or if it would do anything weird to the adhesive on the foil...

thanx for any info--

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have done it with no problems. Just make sure the BMF is on tight!  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, go for it. I've got some model cars that I built nearly 10 years ago that I foiled and used Future to clear coat them.......and they still look great.

I've also foiled and Future'd a couple of slots and it definately helps to protect the foiling...and locks down those creases and edges. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that's what I wanted to hear. thanx all!

hey, sounds like a lot of us jumped to this hobby from static models, huh? it's just no fun to spend all that time on them and then sit them on the shelf... 

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> that's what I wanted to hear. thanx all!
> 
> hey, sounds like a lot of us jumped to this hobby from static models, huh? it's just no fun to spend all that time on them and then sit them on the shelf...
> 
> --rick


Rick, you're right. I still like auto modeling......but I just enjoy creating something and racing it on a track.

I used to entered 4 model contests in the mid 90's......and won 1st place every time.....I still have the plaque, trophies and ribbons to prove it too...lol. I also was featured in an issue of Lowrider Bicycle magazine for my model skills .......but that was a while ago......I've still got the skills......just not the time to devote directly to a serious model car build.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*i know, i'm getting O/T*



TX Street Racer said:


> Rick, you're right. I still like auto modeling......but I just enjoy creating something and racing it on a track.
> 
> I used to entered 4 model contests in the mid 90's......and won 1st place every time.....I still have the plaque, trophies and ribbons to prove it too...lol. I also was featured in an issue of Lowrider Bicycle magazine for my model skills .......but that was a while ago......I've still got the skills......just not the time to devote directly to a serious model car build.


 A few years back I belonged to a model club around here. Went pretty regularly for a little while, second Tuesday of the month at the old Legion hall... There were some military guys, some car guys, a few were into figures. I kinda think the guys there didn't know what to make of me. The car guys were all doing spark plug wires and fuel lines and battery cables on pristine showroom muscle cars, which I tried a couple times and they actually didn't come out too bad... but I had a lot more fun with stuff like this:



















Dunno if you can tell in the pictures, but the driver's seat is supposed to be ripped and the dash pad cracked. The rear shelf speaker holes are supposed to look jagged and hacked out the way we left them as kids when we did a stereo. The exhaust is left where most of us on a budget left it... right after the mufflers, no tailpipes. And the slapper bars are what the really cool guys put on when they had enough horsepower to need them. (Note the tire residue on the quarter panel...  )

I never got really good at glass-smooth paint jobs, so I think I took this as the easy way out of learning. I also did a beater delivery van for a local ice-cream plant and a '67 Impala bracket racer that I thought were cool... and there was this one '69 Cutlass that came out REALLY nice...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, that is a very nicely done car man....hehehe....I like it ALOT (Jim Carey voice) :jest: 

I was doing fully wired and plumbed model cars waaaay back.......cleaning up the firewalls,flocked interiors and on and on......and scratchbuilding alot way before you could walk into a store and buy all of these custom molded pieces.

Modeling is fun.....but there's no way I have the time to devote to building show worthy kits now....not to mention the space you need to spread out everything like I did years ago.

Now I'm content with working on minature models that actually can be made to go fast....LMAO. :jest:


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

awsome job.reminds me of the stuff we built in high school.love to see stuff built by gearheads not trailer queens.onceagain great work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good Rick! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ican't comment on the foil question because I haven't even tried Future yet!I've got to remember to do that.

But I can comment on the model.
Park, I gotta say that is so cool. I really love it when poeple customize the other way, like that. So realistic. I bet you have a little time tied up in that project. Really great work. I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hey Tx-
Congrats on the 1st place's and being a scribe for the mag!

Now I'm curious--any of you guys have any of your first builds or really old ones still? No worries--I won't post any pics (wrong board).
I have about 40 or so I built in the early sixties. I had more but a snake pooped on them (really) and melted the plastic! :freak: 

cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Now I'm curious--any of you guys have any of your first builds or really old ones still?



Yep, I still have all of the kits I built as a kid......including my very first plastic glue kit.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> I had more but a snake pooped on them (really) and melted the plastic! :freak:
> cheers!


No s***? Never heard of that before. :devil: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> No s***? Never heard of that before. :devil: rr



Ya, that's a first for me as well....... just one more reason for me to stay away from snakes (I spent nearly a week in the hospital from a Copperhead bite once)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I know this was waaayy off topic but I thought an explanation was in order.

A bloke came over and wanted me to buy his snake. I politely refused. He said in that case he was just doing to let it go in the woods. I explained that since it was a tropical snake it would die when it got cold. The A$$ didn't care, so I had to buy it to save it. It was about two feet long and we thought it was a Python so we named it Monty ( it turned out to be a Boa and a girl). At the time I had a couple of room-mates and they were less than thrilled with the idea, but agreed (temporarily). 

First time it escaped and crawled into a sound-hole and destroyed a expensive speaker. It stayed in there for about 6 months (we thought it was gone for good). Next, it slithered into a storage area and that's where my box of old models were. It did it's business and that's that. 

Remember the movie "Alien"? Well let me tell you--the Alien's blood has nothing over snake poop! That stuff will corrode steel!  

The wife (then, just my GF) started getting fond of it. The roomies moved and the snake stayed. We kept it for 22 years! It had one encounter with the opposite sex when a fellow wanted us to "baby-sit" his pet for a summer while he went on holiday. That resulted in 4 dozen babies! Momma passed about 5 years ago, the babies were all sold, but three of her siblings live on in her legacy. Again, no pics because this isn't a "Herp" board, but I do have pics of the birthing, feeding, growth rate etc. She was over 10 feet and about 90 pounds at the end. 
Yes, I grew attached to her too. When she died it was no different than when we lost our cat or our budgie. A very sad time.  

cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Phil, thanks for the story man. I had no idea that Boa's could live that long  

I also think it's neat how you named it "Monty"...thinking it was a Python....LOL


----------

